# Impulsive 1st Kayak Buy



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have been looking at getting into kayak fishing for awhile and was going to look at a Future Beach Trophy 126 today that I found on CL, 2 months old with a paddle for $250. But when I checked yesterday they gentleman had sold it.

So I continued my first for my first kayak. I ended up stopping buy Dunham's and finding a Future Beach Vector 144 for $449.99 that they'd had since 2010. We were able to talk to the manager and get the kayak for $300.

I've kayaked before with my brother, but wanted to get into kayak fishing. This is the first kayak I've owned though.


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

I bought that kayak, but had to take it back cause my feet didn't fit! That's what I get for being 6' with size 12s. That will make a fine fishing machine. I have a 12' blackwater I picked up for $250 used and there is nothing more economical than throwing it in the trunk of my Honda accord, and nothing more fun than catching 4 and 5lb bass in it!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

I bought the future beach trophy 144 a few weeks back from dunhams and it was a display like yours and I talked them down on the price. I love mine! I fish at least once a week on my local lakes. Just put a rod holder, paddle clip and anchor cleat on mine, can't wait to fish Wednesday lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats on your purchase. If the seat becomes an issue then checkout my boat pics. I have the 126 model and adding one stadium seat and a cushion (back) made a world of difference


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

kparrott154,
Congradulations on your Future Beach kayak purchase!  I was considering that brand/model when I purchased my Old Town Vapor 10XT. I'm sure you'll enjoy it. 

Your location isn't in your profile. Where are you located? There are several guys that get together at Kiser Lake, but that's just one of many locations to fish. You're gonna find a lot of access with a kayak.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Welcome to the Paddle Posse!, KP. Ya got bit, now you'll have to face the consequences --Tim


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice yak! I have the trophy 126, the seat was a small discomfort so I called future beach and upgraded my seat to a much nicer one with higher backrest. If you plan on upgrading the seat let me know and I'll post the model number. Over all, future beach makes quality kayaks. You won't be sorry!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

